# New 1:19 scale Busybodies



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi folks
I'm not sure how many folk know about Rob Bennett's amazing Busybodies which are caricature figures in 1:19 scale (and also in 7/8ths" scale). These tend to be special orders and lead times can be loooong. Well now he has teamed up with Si Harris of Modelearth to produce some kit figures of a train crew and these are available off the shelf.

For anyone interested I have just made some and have written it up here:
https://sites.google.com/a/gardenrailwayclub.com/club/workshop/busybodies-at-modelearth

I am not connected with these guys other than as a customer and as a guy who hosts their catalogue for free on my website. I just love their stuff!

I think I may have attached a couple of photos....
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopefully a photo!
http://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q589/Summerlands/BBatME1.jpg


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, , 

many Stateside modellers do know of Busy Bodies but their complaints - made to me as I am in the UK - is that they have difficulty obtaining them and making contact or getting replies when enquiries are made.
Hopefully this will now improve for them.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Great Western said:


> Chris, ,
> 
> many Stateside modellers do know of Busy Bodies but their complaints - made to me as I am in the UK - is that they have difficulty obtaining them and making contact or getting replies when enquiries are made.
> Hopefully this will now improve for them.


Indeed Alan - I do understand that lead times and communications have been variable from Rob. Si Harris at Modelearth is handling the sales and is committed to good customer service, with a track record to support that. These kits are handled by Si and, unless sold out and waiting for stock, his service will be prompt.

The thing about Rob's work and these new joint venture figures is that they make me smile every time I see them 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## scoooterc (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice interesting to see Abraham Lincoln still at work


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Those Busybodies are neat!


----------

